# Smart Cut Pro - multi pass cutting?



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Smart Cut Pro software will do multi pass cutting? 

I am trying to cut Hartco template material and am having a problem with the circles pulling up with the template resulting in me having to hand weed all those dots 

TIA


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Christine,

What kind of cutter you use and the sharpness of your blade and (for some cutters the offset) affects the downforce you will need. I read here that the Roland Gx-24 uses around 170 and up too

for instance I use a Summa and around 120. Start there (pick a number) and do a test cut. Your machine may have this feature if not make a small circle and put a smaller box inside of it and cut this while you increase your pressure untill you get what you want.

I'd start at 170 and then raise as needed.





idelements said:


> Does anyone know if the Smart Cut Pro software will do multi pass cutting?
> 
> I am trying to cut Hartco template material and am having a problem with the circles pulling up with the template resulting in me having to hand weed all those dots
> 
> TIA


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I use a GCC GRC-61 from Signwarehouse.

I have adjusted force (currently set around 160), offset (currently set at .375mm - blade says .25mm). 

I have cut the template with the same settings using the WinPC program and set it to 2 passes and I get much cleaner circles and it weeds better. But I prefer to cut in Smart Cut.

If I set the number of outputs in Smart Cut to 2 then all it does it cut one and then go back and cut another one on top. I would prefer it to just make two rounds on each circle.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I set my duplicate to zero offset in the settings and then I duplicate the design on top of itself to double cut. I haven't tried it on the Hartco though, yet.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

PJ - So, your cutter cuts the design completely and then goes back on top and cuts another? Also, it seems like the settings in my cutter override any settings I have in the software.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

If I remember correctly, (I don't double cut too often), it cut each circle twice before going onto the next circle. It's been a while, but couldn't hurt to try it. I use a GCC Puma II.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

not sure if you can do a double rotation in that software,, I think you use over cut in scp,, if you are not using a good 60 degree blade and have the depth set correctly then you are going to have those problems..


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I got the WinPC setup to cut to my cutter so I will probably switch over to that. 

Even still, I can not get my dots to stay on the carrier. I have a new 60 deg blade, blade depth is set so that the tip of the blade is just past the holder, # of passes is set to 2, force is 150, offset is set to .375. 

After it is cut and I pull it away from the carrier I can barely see the cut lines on the carrier sheet from the circles. But if I lighten up on the force just a little bit to avoid that, my weed box doesn't cut all the way through.

I have to take my template to my work table and stick it down and then when I pull it up MOST of the dots stay so I only have to hand weed a few of them.

I am using a blade from Sieki.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Clean cut blade makes a special blade for template cutting, and I think that one of those blades will take care of your problems.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Chris, Yes you can double cut but have to do it a certain way to do it right. Very easy though. PM me and give me a call if you need help. Make a circle put another circle right ontop of it. Highlight the area to have both circles, the use the object replacer for the entire design. Then it will double cut. This way it will just cut 2 rotations at one time. You don't want it to cut the whole design the go back and cut the second circle. It may get a little offline and your circles will be off.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I just did a template where I did a duplicate directly on top of my design and the cutter did 2 rotations on each circle - one circle at a time. Like I said in an earlier post. Since that was how I thought I had done it before, I thought I would post again after trying it this way to be sure I hadn't led anyone astray. I duplicate in SCP before sending to the cutter, not in the cutter dialog.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes Boom, You want to see the blade make rotations as it goes to each circle. If you have a design that is just a single circle and copy and paste it on top of the first the cutter will think it is 2 designs and cut the first circle one rotation, then start at the beginning again and go cut the 2nd circle right over the first. This is were the alignment can become an issue on larger designs.


----------

